# The Tim & Eric Legacy (Mayor, Awesome Show, whatever they come up with next..)



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 6, 2009)

I've always been a big fan of Tim and Eric. Ever since catching the tail end of a few TGTTM episodes, which quickly rolled into their new series since I hadn't been watching much Adult Swim until a year or so ago, I have adored their dead pan humor and seemingly secretive wit. Not to mention all the great guest stars from other famous, intelligent actors and comedians who seem to 'get' the humor as I do.

But when I try to find others who enjoy the genius of their different skits and continuing in-jokes.. I run into both 'Ew, that show is gross,' and 'Eh, that show is boring.' The few people I know who like it don't even like it as much as me, and they claim to only watch when they're stoned or tripping.

I don't do drugs, I don't drink, I don't have to be in some sleepless, altered state of mind to find humor and valid points in their programs. Sure, their shows are very different from most all else out there, even the other Adult Swim programs. But furries are different from other people too.. so I thought maybe there would be more chance to find other fans here..

Anyone on the forums like them too?

Spaghett?!?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

In all honesty... Tim and Eric are not funny. At all. In fact, I find them quite retarded. I give them a Shit/10.


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim and Eric is the most misunderstood comedy duo of all time.

You need an acquired taste to find them funny. VERY acquired.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Tim and Eric is the most misunderstood comedy duo of all time.
> 
> You need an acquired taste to find them funny. VERY acquired.


Way to acquired for anybody who even bother's to watch them. :/


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 6, 2009)

It's hard to describe, to be honest. I mean, there are a few sketches I'm really not digging, but they've got the art of creating the awkward situation down to a science. That's what makes them so funny - they can make a public broadcast sketch with the weirdest characters into something you can't not look at.


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 6, 2009)

Well they are known Improv act in clubs in Atlanta, Georgia and other places.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> In all honesty... Tim and Eric are not funny. At all. In fact, I find them quite retarded. I give them a Shit/10.




This. A thousand times, this.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

They're sort of shit, but the vodka commercial they did with Zach Galifianakis is amazing.

Honestly, Tim And Eric Awesome Show Great Job is sort of like Stella for 'tards.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 6, 2009)

The Mayor was pretty funny, like a primitive Robot Chicken that lead up to RC. though Awesome Show, no, its terrible and i hate it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 6, 2009)

Schindler's List is funnier than Tim and Eric.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Schindler's List is funnier than Tim and Eric.


loljews


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> In all honesty... Tim and Eric are not funny. At all. In fact, I find them quite retarded. I give them a Shit/10.



This.

I can't even stand the fucking commercials.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Saying Tim and Eric are funny is like saying Dick Cheney is sexy.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Schindler's List is funnier than Tim and Eric.



"Listen, Spielbergo... Schindler and me are like peas in a pod! We were both factory owners, we both made shells for the Nazis, except mine WORKED dammit! Now go out there and win me that festival!"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim & Eric, and anything those two are related - They're competing with the "Epic Movie" series to be the most unfunny and joke-less comedies of all time. 

Both are neck and neck.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 6, 2009)

FUCK ALL YALL TIM AND ERIC ARE FUCKIN BOSS


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Shindo said:


> FUCK ALL YALL TIM AND ERIC ARE FUCKIN BOSS


NOT AS BOSS AS SETH MCFARLANE


----------



## Dass (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> NOT AS BOSS AS SETH M...



STOP!

I refuse to let you finish that sentence. I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or genuine, but either way that sentence is ending there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

They're p. funny. It's also great how angry they make people so that is a plus.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> NOT AS BOSS AS SETH MCFARLANE



i have lost all respect for you :c


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

Their commercials are annoying as hell so I know the show is bad...


----------



## Kipple (Oct 7, 2009)

*rolo tony brown town*



Load_Blown said:


> They're p. funny. It's also great how angry they make people so that is a plus.



This, but especially the second sentence. The rabid offense people take to that show is a joke all its own.

Steve Brule, The Married News Team, and Richard Dunn are my highlights of the Awesome Show.

And "Spray a Carpet or Rug" is excellence.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, I enjoy all the negative responses they inspire. It happens on the Adult Swim Forums, it happens here, it's beautiful. The detractors can't settle with just saying that it's not funny to them, oh no, they have to go on and on about how retarded and a total waste of time it is.

I can bet they wouldn't even be so angry towards children shows. But the hatred of Tim & Eric leads me to be defensive, considering I like both shows. Are you saying I'm retarded for liking it? Because, last I checked, I can remember every day that poop goes in the toilet, food goes in my mouth, and 2 to the power of 6 is 64.

But provocateurs are amusing in any medium, whether music, movies, or purposefully retarded shows like this. Lars von Trier's new film 'Antichrist' for example, is already getting hugely scattershot criticism. He always has, which is so great, inspiring people to think like that. Anyway, people argue that while his new film has almost no point, and is EXTREMELY violent and sexually grotesque, it might be the most technologically advanced thing to be released in this new century that isn't animated. I look forward to the limited release as it will probably be NC-17.

(And really, whoever can't get that Tim and Eric's over the top stupidity is all a big play, then the joke is on them. There was a review on their works that put it best: If you don't get them, they're probably making fun of you.)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 7, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i have lost all respect for you :c


*Le gasp* I didn't even know you HAD respect for me.

Was joking about Seth McFuckface, by the way~


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Le gasp* I didn't even know you HAD respect for me.
> 
> Was joking about Seth McFuckface, by the way~



Good.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> They're p. funny. It's also great how angry they make people so that is a plus.


 
This.

I am amused by this.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

I hold to everything positive about T&E I said before. Must take back the analogy about the film Antichrist however, after having seen a pre-release stream of it online earlier today. That is one sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick movie. Not that it's bad or lacking in artistry, I'm just going to have a hard time getting it out of my head. Six words: full frontal Willem Dafoe cumming blood.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 8, 2009)

I love Tom goes to the mayor and TAEASGJ! They piss people off so much and sometimes even scare children and old people. =D


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 8, 2009)

I do not like Tim & Eric at all. Awesome Show is one of the worst piles of televised shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 8, 2009)

B'owl


----------



## Kipple (Oct 8, 2009)

pep-pep and nana love b'owl


----------



## Shindo (Oct 8, 2009)

casey come to pep pep


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

seriously


fucking seriously


tim and eric awesome show is better than snl


"jon hamm's john ham"

that shit is fucking SAD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 9, 2009)

My eyes...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

IT'S NOT JACKIE CHAN!!!


----------



## Vintage (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah these guys are pretty great.  apparently they're also pretty good live too.  i really want to see these guys if they're in my area sometime.


----------



## Kipple (Oct 9, 2009)

Vintage said:


> yeah these guys are pretty great.  apparently they're also pretty good live too.  i really want to see these guys if they're in my area sometime.


I'd be really fucking thrilled to see them live, but I don't know if I'd pay money to have that happen in front of me.

Nah, fuck that, it's not as indefensible as paying to see Dane Cook or Fall Out Boy or some shit.

e: also, Vintage has the best signature. And Zach is the best person.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 9, 2009)

It helps if you still have a little bit of stool on your thoomb

GIBBONNNNNSSS

Rick a tick a tick tock tick tock tock


----------

